# Mr. Sephora



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello All: It's been awhile since I've had a chance to visit the site.

All is well; Mr. Sephora went to the vet about 5-6 weeks ago and got a clean bill of health.

However, I have a couple of questions; the bricks he perches on are not doing a decent job of keeping his nails clipped; can I trim them like I do with the parrots and cats? 

Also, he appears to be in the midst of a massive moult. How long does a moulting period last? This seems to be going on for several weeks. And he seems a bit more lethargic than he used to. Would this be normal during a moulting period?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans...good to have you drop by again

Glad to hear that Mr. Sephora got a clean bill of health at the vets, that's always nice to hear.

Perhaps you could wrap the bricks in a medium coarseness sand paper? This might help keep his nails duller. Yes, you can clip the nails but you need to be careful the same as you would with your parrots and cats. Just clip off the ends and have the corn starch ready in case of a bleed.

This is the moulting time for pigeons in this part of the world. It can last 2-3 months from the start and until all the flights, tail feathers and most of the body feathers regrow. This is a stressful time for the birds and it requires a lot of nutrients for them to regrow good, strong, new feathers. Just make sure you're offering the vitamins, probiotics, garlic etc. Seeds that have a higher oil content like safflower, hemp, sunflower will help bring in good feathers and bloom as will the garlic supplements. A little wheat germ oil over the seeds would be helpful too.

Any chance of some new pictures of your baby? Good to hear from you though, and don't be such a stranger!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*molting period*

To add to Brad's excellent information: Pigeons actually molt the whole year round, but the main molt period begins mid July -early August, that is when the loss of feathers is very noticeable. Linseed, cabbage seed, and flax will also improve the bloom of the new feathers. Black pigeons especially benefit from the tonics, with beautiful gloss.

Greens such as spinach, endive, and curly kale are also very beneficial at this time.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you, Treesa and Brad! I knew I could count on this place for great advice.

I will try and take some new pix in the next week or two and post a couple of them here. Also, I don't have any wheat germ oil in the house, will make it a point to get some. Already have some of the other seeds and will focus on providing them, in addition to the pellets and regular pigeon mix he is getting. He's still fussy and doesn't seem to want any of the other seeds, I've tried flax, lentils, peas, brown rice, etc. He dumps most everything out onto the floor and then I can't tell what he's eating or not eating!

Thanks again. Be back in a couple of days!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm always worried about cutting too much of the nail, especially if they are black. To be safe, IF I cut, I will only take off the sharp ends. 

Some people use a nail file and file their nails. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks, Mr. Squeaks. I am quite familiar with clipping the cats' nails, so I think I'd be comfortable trying it with Mr. Sephora. And I would probably just take off the sharp tips anyway; I'm just worried because one or two of them are so long they are curling. The bricks aren't doing the job I guess.

Two more questions, please. What was that ratio again for the Apple Cidar Vinegar? I got the "mother" one but I forgot how much to make. I have a half gallon container. I made it once before, but Sephora didn't touch the water at all and I was worried. I want to try it again but forget the ratio. Was it one tablespoon or teaspoon to the half gallon?

Also, I mixed a gallon of pro biotic. The instructions say to only give this once a week. Is this correct? I'm trying to help him through this moult, he seems to not feel quite well. He stopped coming out of his cage when I open the door; he used to practically run to get out.

I bought the wheat germ oil today and will start that tomorrow. Is it just a few drops over the food?

Thanks!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

Sorry to hear that Mr. Sephora isn't feeling up to par, I really hope it's not something more serious. Keep an eye on him just in case.

As for your questions, it's generally 1 tablespoon to the galon of water. You might want to give the probiotics 2 times per week, just during this time and then go back to once/week after the moult is over. And for the wheat germ oil, yes...just a few drops on the seeds. Just enough to lightly glisten them but not coat them heavily. Stir well after you add the oil to coat them all.

Try to offer some garlic too, and keep up with the vitamin supplements once per week.

Hope this helps and good luck with him, I hope he feels better and more like himself soon.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Mr. Sephora Moving!!*

...well, not changing homes, just changing rooms and I'd like some input from the experts here!

We are moving him out of the bedroom (closed door) that he's been in since February. We need the room for overnight guests in two weeks. My plan is to move his cage downstairs into the computer room. It will be open to the rest of the house, not behind a closed door. 

I'm a bit concerned about how the cats will react to seeing this new cage with a bird in it! In the past, the cats have congregated outside the bedroom door with great interest, which I did NOT feel was a good thing.

I plan on putting the cage on a table, fairly high up and monitoring the situation as best I can, but we both work and won't be around watching 24/7.

There used to be a parrot cage in this same spot where I plan to relocate Mr. Sephora's cage and the cats learned to leave that cage alone, but this is different. My other fallback plan is a kennel type area in my basement where he would have plenty of room, but it IS a basement. 

Does anyone else keep their pigeons in an open area of the house, with cats around? Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Better safe then sorry....*

I don't have any cats around, but I have had cats when I did not have pigeons, if you are not there to supervise you must put your pigeons in a room with a door that shuts.

I would not trust any cat, as it is in their nature to hunt, and given that you will not be around 24/7 that is a recipe for trouble. Maybe they will not try to get to the cage, maybe they will, I'm betting they will be intrigued and may try to find a way up to the cage. Is that a gamble you are willing to take?

Please find another room with a door. Perhaps the basement might do temporarily as long as they get time in the sun, or perhaps a bathroom.


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Uh Oh*

Thanks, Treesa. I don't have any other room with a door.

The cats don't bother the parrot, so I was hoping they wouldn't bother Mr. Sephora. I have the crate up on a table, 26 inches off the floor. I also have the top and half the sides of the cage covered with cloth. The cats cannot get into the cage or disturb it, but I would imagine they could scare Mr. Sephora some.

I'm going to have to try it and see what happens. I really don't like the basement option; it's not wet but it's dank and dark.

Anyone else have cats and pigeons together?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

Have your cats ever seen Mr. Sephora? If not, then they would definitely be intrigued and as Treesa mentioned, it could be a scary situation! The cats might not bother your parrots because they can bite hard and intimidate, but a pigeon wouldn't do either.

My suggestion would be to either get some kind of board or temporary "door" to put up in front of the computer room, maybe even a sheet that you can tack and untack around the edges securely. If this isn't a go, then I think that Mr. Sephora would be ok in the basement for 2 weeks, provided that his cage is off the floor, there is enough light down there and provide some stimuli...such as a radio, TV or something so that it's not too quiet and dull down there for him by himself. 

Hope this helps


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just some further thoughts. When I first got Squeaks, my 4 cats could see him but not touch. His home is 17'' off the floor and measures: 29"L x 21" W x 23"H and is in my bedroom. The only part that was "open" was the door. One side was against a wall and the top and other two sides were covered with a tablecloth. The cats became VERY familiar with a bird in the house. They could "look" but not reach (touch). The fun began (after he healed) when I decided to let him have free rein to roam whenever he wanted. (See his story (Parts I & II in the STORY section). To this day, he will chase the cats and they have found out that his beak is SHARP! However, since he can't fly, all they have to do is jump up on the bed, a chair or their cat condo to get away from him. ALL of the cats respect "da beak!" The other main thing in his favor is his ATTITUDE! He fears NO cat and they know it! Granted, that does not mean I can let my guard down, but I watch...

Since Mr. Sephora is a large bird, that could work in his favor. Is there some way you could keep his cage covered and secured so the cats couldn't get at him while you were away? IF a cat happened to get too close or stick a paw in between the bars (if possible), there is also the possibility said cat would get a nasty beak surprise! If a cat gets too close to Squeaks, he will go into his "beak strike attack mode!" THEN, he may or may not chase, depending on whether the cat backs off or tries to play "truth or dare!" Squeaks never backs down from a challenge!

Oh yes, keep your cats claws WELL trimmed. That will also help...


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello one and all.

Things are going very well with Mr. Sephora down in the main living quarters. The cats initially showed interest but that has tailed off. The cage he's in is quite large, so I feel it's very safe. I have tablecloths pinned up around the bottom half of the cage all the way around; lets light in but won't make Mr. Sephora nervous if a cat sits there staring.

I take him out in the morning for about an hour for free time. On my days off he gets more time out, but he's not much interested in flying, never was. I just put him on my hand and encourage him to flap. I've also started "showering" him once a week to keep down the feather "dander".

So far so good. Thanks for all the great advice. I'll try for some new photos in the near future.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

I'm glad to hear that Mr. Sephora is doing well in the main living area and that the cats aren't bothering him 

Fantail pigeons really aren't all that good at or interested in flying very much, so this is pretty normal. Is he moulting now?...this could be another reason he might seem more reluctant to fly, even than before.

Looking forward to new pics and thanks for the little update him


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Promised Pictures of Mr. Sephora*

All is well with Mr. Sephora living in the computer room. I take him out of the cage each morning to spend about two hours in the master bath before I leave for work. As I think I said before, he doesn't want to fly much at all, but I'll continue this routine. I also put him under the shower once a week. He seems to hate it but it keeps the powder level down and he looks nice afterwards!

Right now it's late and I can hear him vocalizing, as he does once in awhile. Maybe he's dreaming? LOL!

One question...a relative visited a few weeks ago and expressed the opinion that pigeons like Mr. Sephora belong "in the wild" and I should not be keeping him. I was under the impression that Indian Fantails are not "wild"; I've never seen one anywhere outside. I believe they are only bred for show? I never did solve the mystery of how Mr. Sephora came to be wandering in the middle of a local road.

Anyhow, here's some new pics...


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*One More Pic...*

I'm having such trouble making the pictures small enough to be uploaded here. I've been trying for over an hour!! Well here's one more that should be small enough...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY! He is just as BEAUTIFUL (HANDSOME) AS EVER!! HE LOOKS GREAT!! WOW!!  

He should NOT, repeat, NOT be out in the wild! As others have mentioned and as you already know, they are NOT good flyers. Don't know where the person got their info, but they are wrong, wrong, wrong!

You cage setup looks fine. I can see where the cats would probably lose interest. Mr. Sephora probably doesn't give them enough "action" plus his home is mostly covered. 

Are you going to keep him there?


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Handsome bird !!!!!!!! 
I have 2 cats, one of my cats, when sees my pigeon coming will hide immediately, My other cat will stay and look at him, will close her eyes and come back to sleep, if my pigeon will go and bother her tails , then she hide.
But still I will never live my cats around my pigeon, cats are very sweet animals but have wild instinct . 
Miracle is allow to explore around the apartment but I am here all day after him.
Karla


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beans, Mr. Sephora is very beautiful. I love his cage - nice and roomy.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Beans, 

Good to hear from you as always and the new pictures are just great. Mr. Sephora is one mighty fine looking pigeon

Yes, pigeons sometimes will mur-mur to themselves at night, lol. They are quite funny birds

Thanks for the wonderful pictures


----------



## Beans142 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for all the comments, Mr. Squeaks and everyone...

Yes, I'm going to keep the cage there as it's working quite well. He does have plenty of room in there, and the sheet that's held up with clothespins is kept all the way around but only about halfway up, so plenty of light gets in. And it's in front of a window.

He does shiver with fear when he sees a cat, but with all the pillows I've piled on top, no cats are jumping up there like they did at first. And they have lost interest...except for one...who hangs around outside the bathroom door whenever he knows Mr. Sephora is in there. He's probably got the most "hunting" instinct out of them all and would be the one I'd worry most about. The three girl cats seem to care less, which is a good thing!!

I do love with he does that "murmuring" thing around midnight...I hope it means he's relaxed and dreaming!!

The cousin who commented about pigeons being outside doesn't speak from any experience. I'm sure it was just a general comment...but truly, these fancy pigeons are never found outside, just flying around the local Acme dumpster.

Someday I'd love to know where this bird came from...the flyer I posted got no response.

But he's part of our family now. A couple more pics for the road...thanks to all...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, all I can say is that the previous owner's loss is sure your gain! He is just one beautiful bird!

LOL...I don't think those pillows would discourage my cats...well, Twiggy, at least. She is my "jumper" and doesn't let anything deter her from her chosen path! LOL

Usually the females are the best "hunters." I think if birds and cats grew up together, that would make a big difference in their reactions to each other. 

While the cats were here before Squeaks, he was "separated" a long time before he was allowed to intermingle, even though they could see each other. 

I think, the deciding factor of their relationship, is his ATTITUDE. Squeaks struts around as king of the hill and shows no fear of the cats. If he could talk "meow," I think he would be saying, "you talkin' to ME?! Come on, make my day - I double bird (cat) dare ya!" And throws in a few beak lunges for emphasis!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Squeaks struts around as king of the hill and shows no fear of the cats. If he could talk "meow," I think he would be saying, "you talkin' to ME?! Come on, make my day - I double bird (cat) dare ya!" And throws in a few beak lunges for emphasis!



LOL. Squeaks is one very unique pigeon, Shi! LOL. The relationship between him and your cats is an odd/funny one and considering that they didn't grow up together. Most adult pigeons have an innate fear of cats and other predators. I could understand if they just co-existed together fine and got used to each other, but for Squeaks to be so assertive and aggressive is very weird

My youngsters were raised around a cat and at that time they didn't mind at all, showed no fear. Mary's cat didn't bother them but they didn't try to attack her either. You'd think this would have set them up for life to not be afraid of cats, but they are now. If either of the babies see a cat outside, they go completely still, give a warning grunt and fly away from the window. Heck, they even get a little scared if they see a squirrel!!!! LOL.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I must be blessed with the non-pigeon critters in my house. I only have one "house pigeon" at this time, little Oopsie, the wry bill baby from last year. Poor Oops did go out to the loft this summer, and just didn't do well, really went down hill, thin, weak, and I just couldn't stand seeing her suffer. Poor thing came back in with the nutty people, got tube fed until she got her legs back under her, and started showing interest in self feeding, and now is back to a good weight, and wing slapping any one foolish enough to reach in to her house. Oopsie get releasaed from the cage when I'm in the living room and can watch her. She just bumbles around, picks up loose seed shes tossed out of the food dish, does as she pleases under scrutiny. The two cats might come look, but not for long. For some reason, my dog (a whippet !!!) has fallen in love with Oops. When the pigeon is out, Fred's eyes/facial expression just softens, unless a cat gets too close, then Fred just encourages the cat to move along to a new location. Fred lays down/falls asleep, and Oops heads to sit on whatever part of Fred presents as a comfy perch. I have had to wash a few pigeon poopers off Fred's white coat, not a problem.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, glad to hear oopsie is doing well - would love to see pictures of her on Fred.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, Daryl, that is just soooo funny. Good ole Fred, bless his heart! Yes, a picture of Oops on him would be a riot!

Brad - I think so much depends on the animals themselves! Squeaks can't fly which may make a difference. He also had the run of the bedroom without the cats (except Bubba who stayed safely on the bed!) for quite a long time. He also bonded to me as his mate. 

I had no idea how long he would have the bedroom as his "kingdom" and only decided to let him out when he would practically break down the door if I left him in the bedroom by himself! He wanted me and company and scratched and beaked at the door so much, I FINALLY made the fateful decision to OPEN the door and see what would happen. Of course, ALL three cats had been outside the door intently staring at the racket going on. When I did open the door, Squeaks came MARCHING out with a look that, I swear, said, "ABOUT TIME" Anyone in my way better MOVE!" 

I truly don't think the cats knew what to do. They did watch him closely while he made his exploration journey. When the novelty wore off, all three just plopped on the floor on their sides....UNTIL, Squeaks happened to come up behind Timmy and, before I knew what he was going to do, hopped up on his flank! 

THAT took care of the "peace!" All three cats leaped in the air in less than a second and Squeaks was FLYING! No harm was done, but I was laughing so hard I almost hurt myself!

Timmy has always been a scaredy cat and he's afraid of Squeaks. As mentioned before, Gypsy wants to be his "fur mother" and lick him; Twiggy loves to run him a merry chase before jumping up on a chair or bed!

NOTE: Bear in mind that, long before I let Squeaks out of the bedroom, the cats COULD see Squeaks in his home and knew there was a bird in the house. His home is along the path to the bathroom where their litterbox is kept. So while, I still keep a watch, I'm noticing that Squeaks doesn't chase as much and the cats seem to know what distance to keep.


----------

